# cancelled cycle



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

have been ttc for 2years now, im 32. recently and after consulations and tests we were recommended that icsi would work for us.  i felt really positive and went to begin my cycle. i was put on short antagonist protocol.  afyer day 7 i have four follicles and the clinic recommended we stop the cycle  i was very confused as i didnt expect this to happen. i was on 150mls puregon..  a very low dose. the doctors stated that they could do better for me and we should change the dose on the next cyle. i am due into the clinic at the end of the month... but am worried that i am not going to respond.. could it just be the dosage?? has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Macker

My first cycle was cancelled for similar reasons- one follicle went dominant and stopped others growing. I was also on v low doses as they had thought I would over respond. We also needed ICSI and they said the chances of it working with one or two eggs were too low when I should produce a lot more eggs and could do better,

I think the problem is that once follicles have started growing they stop others growing so you can;t catch up 

On our second cycle they did different proctocol and stims and I got 10 eggs 8 of which were good enough to do ICSI on and 6 fertilised- I think it was worth it but was obviously a shock to cancel the first one, especially when you are all geared up,

I think it is a sign of a good clinic to be honest
good luck

Livity x


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

I also had my first ICSI cancelled for similar reasons. Second time round they increased the dose and put me on the antagonist protocol. It did the trick. I got 9 follies, 8 embies and am now pg with twins.
Definately give it another shot. Like you I was absolutely gutted when the 1st cycle was cancelled as I just wasn't expecting it. But do your research & go back to the clinic armed with questions.
Best of luck


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

thanks girls

glad to hear someone else in the same boat...i was on the short antagonist protocol. i thought all hope was lost.  any ideas on what questions i should go back to the clinic with at the review

macker


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Theres a list of questions somewhere on the icsi thread. i found it helpful.
Ask them to be specific about what they'll do differently this time.
Maria


----------

